# Would it be crazy to put a jet on a Lund Deep V?



## Wood_Duck (Aug 28, 2012)

Saw this somewhere else and got me thinking. Would it be crazy to put a jet on a smaller Lund SSV or Fury? Not ideal by hull design but the boats draft pretty shallow. Sounds like a neat idea.


----------



## tboydva (Aug 28, 2012)

I suspect you might get less performance than you anticipate based on this source: https://www.snyderboats.com/faq.htm. Seems like a mostly flat hull (with maybe a limited V) is optimal.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Aug 28, 2012)

https://meanchicken.net/webmain/forum/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=8764&p=79491&hilit=crestliner+sportjet#p79491


----------



## donmac (Sep 3, 2012)

Wood_Duck said:


> Saw this somewhere else and got me thinking. Would it be crazy to put a jet on a smaller Lund SSV or Fury? Not ideal by hull design but the boats draft pretty shallow. Sounds like a neat idea.



I'm a big fan of Lunds, I have had a bunch of them over the years. But I would not use a jet on one due to the riveted hull. If I am running a jet, that means I'm in skinny water and may be sliding off a rock or two. You don't want to slide rivets over rocks as a rule. Been there, done that.


----------

